# Hey everyone



## raen015 (Dec 14, 2015)

My name is Chelsey and I'm 24, living on the east coast of Canada. 

I was a lurker here many many years ago, and decided a little while ago that I needed to find a good makeup forum to join! Lo and behold, Specktra is still around!  SO here I am again.

My true passion is horses, but makeup is a close second. I work part-time at my local Sally Beauty Supply, but I'm in university doing a Kinesiology degree.


----------

